# A Game For Breeders



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 20, 2010)

The rules of the game are simple. Someone posts a rabbits genotype, and you try to guess the phenotype. Once correctly guessed, the person who guessed the phenotype correctly gets to post a new genotype.

To be even trickier, not only should you post what the phenotype is, but you should post what it carries! Tee hee!

I'll go first:

My rabbit is a[sup]t[/sup]a BB c[sup]chl[/sup]c[sup]h[/sup] Dd Ee. What is he, and what does he carry?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

Sable Marten?
Carrying solid, homozygous black, himi, dulite, and nonextension. Quite a genetically varied rabbit. 

Do you really have a rabbit like that?


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL. No. These are completely fictional. Just to help us all brush up on our genetics. X3

(Although I wish I did. That would be a very multipurpose rabbit. o.o

Your turn~


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

XD I'm a horrible person.





AaBBC[suP]chl[/suP]cDdEE


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

Sable Agouti carrying for self, rew and dilute?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

Technically sable chinchilla, but you got it.  
Give us a hard one


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

8D

aa Bb c[sup]chd[/sup]c[sup]chd[/sup] dd EE

X3


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

That is hard one. I have wondered what this color looks like because it doesn't seem to make sense. Have you ever seen one before?

Blue Self Chin carrying chocolate.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

Correct! And nope. o.o; I've seen pictures of them in other breeds, however. (There's self chin satins on my local CL right now.)

They basically look like selfs with totally the wrong eye color. X3


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 21, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Correct! And nope. o.o; I've seen pictures of them in other breeds, however. (There's self chin satins on my local CL right now.)
> 
> They basically look like selfs with totally the wrong eye color. X3


Link please?


----------



## la~la~land (Aug 21, 2010)

Ow, my brain hurts

lol


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 21, 2010)

:twitch:


----------



## Sabine (Aug 21, 2010)

This sort of stuff will take me hours to figure out. Only just saw the thread but do post another one


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 21, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Correct! And nope. o.o; I've seen pictures of them in other breeds, however. (There's self chin satins on my local CL right now.)
> ...


The post expired. =/ But I know the person, and they only live 20 minutes from me. If they can't get a good photo, then I'll drive over and take some. I'd like to see them again, too. XD

Here's their email:


> Yup that was me! I have some more self-chins (you're bound to get self-chins when you breed chinchilla that is Aa to a self rabbit, which is aa). Self-chins are also known as seals. I noticed that I get two types of self-chins. One type has dark black fur like a true black but it has eyes that aren't dark brown like a true black (which is a DQ). The other type of self-chin I have is dark brown eyes but the fur isn't a true black. Sure, at first glance they look like blacks but if you look at them under a good light, the black looks kind of off. Almost very dark brown in the head then black towards the rest of the body. It varies. I will try to get some good pictures but if I can't, would you like to see them in person? (If you're close to me, I can't remember if you're close to Lacey)



X3 And your turn! LOL.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 21, 2010)

Self chin Mini Satin that we own (black with blue eyes):


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice Eye. Lol. 

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back here.

This one actually is a real rabbit:

a[suP]t[/suP]a[suP]t[/suP]BBc[suP]chd[/suP]c[suP]chl[/suP]DdEE


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

Is that your black silver marten?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Is that your black silver marten?


Yes it is, but what is it carrying?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

sable and dilute?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> sable and dilute?



Yep!

Your turn to post one


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

Yay, I can now declare myself a rabbit nerd:biggrin:

I just sat down and figured the genetics of a pet rabbit I own. I have a fair idea as I know her parents. So hopefully this is accurate even not very exciting:
aaBBCCDDEeEnen
I am not sure if you stick the gene for broken at the end?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

P.S. I should add as a challenge: Find her mom in my avatar


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

Haha you gave away half the answer, but yes I would just stick it on the end, just to throw people off :biggrin: 

A broken black carrying non-extension?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Haha you gave away half the answer, but yes I would just stick it on the end, just to throw people off :biggrin:
> 
> A broken black carrying non-extension?


Yeah I guess so that's why I added the extra question
The rabbit is Magic (avatar)


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

That's cool, Magic is very cute 

Here's another one:

AaBbCcDcEe

:biggrin:


----------



## Sabine (Aug 22, 2010)

You didn't tell me who Magic's mom is (from my avatar)

AaBbCcDcEe

Your rabbit is an agouti. Not sure what type though. (Is there a black agouti?)
Carrying self,chocolate, REW, not sure what the c after the capital D stands for? and non-extension


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> You didn't tell me who Magic's mom is (from my avatar)
> 
> AaBbCcDcEe
> 
> ...



Magic's mom would have to be Coco, I think.
 
This rabbit is a Chestnut Agouti. Black Agouti is chestnut agouti, it is part of the black family.Sorry about the c after the D, it is supposed to be a little d. But you pretty much got it. Your turn


----------



## Sabine (Aug 23, 2010)

I wasn't sure if chestnut agouti was the same as black as chestnuts are brown:biggrin:
If it's a small d it carries dilute.
Yes Coco is Magic's mom. By the way, do you own that agouti rabbit?
I am beginning to find it easy enough to read the genetic code but I often don't have a name to put on the phenotype. This is a good exercise


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 23, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I wasn't sure if chestnut agouti was the same as black as chestnuts are brown:biggrin:
> If it's a small d it carries dilute.
> Yes Coco is Magic's mom. By the way, do you own that agouti rabbit?
> I am beginning to find it easy enough to read the genetic code but I often don't have a name to put on the phenotype. This is a good exercise



The "brown" that you see inAgoutis is caused by the A gene, but the color family is controlled by the B gene. Agouti, like nearly every other pattern, comes in black, blue, chocolate, and Lilac. Chestnut Agouti is the black, Opal is a blue Agouti, There are Chocolate Agoutis I think someimes called Cinnamon, and Lilac Agouti is the color Lynx. And of course the chocolate agouti and the lilac agouti are part of the chocolate family.

No, I do not own that rabbit.

 Your turn again


----------



## Sabine (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation.It's good to be able to put names to the colours.
I'll work out another pattern later on tonight as I still have tons of hutches to clean.If anyone wants to take my turn in the meantime feel free and I'll be back later


----------



## Sabine (Aug 23, 2010)

Here we go: This could be one of my rabbits (avatar)
aaBbc[sup]chl[/sup]c[sup]h[/sup]DdEeEnEn


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 23, 2010)

I would love to play...but I don't know genetics! Haha. I don't even know my own rabbits' genetics...I mean, not in technical terms, haha. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 23, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Here we go: This could be one of my rabbits (avatar)
> aaBbc[suP]chl[/suP]c[suP]h[/suP]DdEeEnEn



Alright....so I'm just gonna say some of the colours that I know are in there...and perhaps take my very best guess. 

Self, Broken, Dilute, Chocolate, Himi, Chinchilla.

I'm guessing it's either a Smoke Pearl or a Sable Point... but I can't be sure what it carries...perhaps Himi? 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Aug 23, 2010)

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Here we go: This could be one of my rabbits (avatar)
> ...


It carries Himi (but I just made that up as I don't know his background)
It can't be a smoke pearl as it only carries dilute and it's full extension so not sable point. But you're right about the broken. It's a charly.
Find the rabbit in my avatar and it's your turn


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 25, 2010)

:shock:

*** Runs out to take a genetics class***


----------



## Sabine (Aug 25, 2010)

Nobody playing anymore


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 25, 2010)

Emily didn't play, but it's ok. Here's another one.

aabbccddee


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 25, 2010)

REW? and carries choco, blue and non extension?

am I even close?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 25, 2010)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> REW? and carries choco, blue and non extension?
> 
> am I even close?



You are exactly correct! :biggrin:

and now it's your turn


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 25, 2010)

ummm....aa Bb dd cch c dd ee

did I write that out right,lol


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 25, 2010)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> ummm....aa Bb dd cch c dd ee


Is it a blue silver tipped steel? it carries for chocolate and REW. 

I am just not really sure about the cch.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 25, 2010)

hmm...I was going for blue chin...what did I do wrong?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 25, 2010)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> hmm...I was going for blue chin...what did I do wrong?



you forgot to make it Agouti. it would be Aa, because aa means self or solid color. Also, you put in ee, which would be non-extension, when combined with the cch would make it a steel. Blue chin would be

Aa Bb c[suP]chd[/suP]c dd EE

because it is an agouti color and is full-extension.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, I would have put something down, but I don't know how to write stuff like that haha. I guess I could have just thrown something together, but I'd probably end up putting a color out there that was entirely impossible. 

Emily


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 25, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *whaleyk98 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hmm...I was going for blue chin...what did I do wrong?
> ...


ahh ok, thanks for explaining that. This game is very informative!By the way, how do you get your letters Aa Bb c[suP]chd[/suP]c dd EE instead of cchdc?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 25, 2010)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> *lelanatty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *whaleyk98 wrote: *
> ...


There is a magic button. If you hit "Reply" when responding to a thread instead of using the quick reply box, right next to where you can choose the font are the buttons that show superscript[suP]up here[/suP] and subscript[suB]at the bottom[/suB]and that's how Iget the letters like that. I am glad that it is there. 

Emily you are welcome to try, this game is designed to help you learn! Go ahead and take this next turn if you'd like.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 26, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *whaleyk98 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hmm...I was going for blue chin...what did I do wrong?
> ...


Learnt something new again. Non-extension + cchd nakes steel. Did I get this right?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Learnt something new again. Non-extension + cchd nakes steel. Did I get this right?


No - Es combined with agouti makes steel. A non-extension color (such as tort e) can't be a steel because Es is dominant over e. A cchd rabbit can be a steel - but must be agouti and can't be non-extension. (cchl and cchd produce silver tips on steel rabbits). For example silver tipped blue steel: A_ B_ cchl_ dd Es_ (a smoke pearl with the steel gene).


----------



## Sabine (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh thanks, Pam, for the explanation. I thought it was too simple otherwise


----------



## Sabine (Aug 27, 2010)

aa Bb dd cch c dd ee

So if this is not blue silver tipped steal. What is it?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> aa Bb dd cch c dd ee
> 
> So if this is not blue silver tipped steal. What is it?



Your letters are not a correct genotype for anything. 

If you mean:

*aa Bb cchl c dd ee* 

It would be a blue point aka dilute sable point(see photo below). 

aa Bbcchd c dd ee would be similar (darker/smuttier), and aa Bb ch c dd ee would be a blue himi with poor color due to the non-extension gene.









All the above genotypes also carry chocolate recessively, as well as REW.



How about this one?

At_ B_ C_ D_ ee ww


----------



## Sabine (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh sorry, I just copied and pasted from a previous post. I will go away now and ponder on the new one:idea


----------



## Sabine (Aug 27, 2010)

Could this be a black otter with blue eyes?

No can't be, where does the non-extension come into it:?


----------



## Sabine (Aug 27, 2010)

Sooty otter with blue eyes?


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 27, 2010)

*pamnock wrote:*


> How about this one?
> 
> At_ B_ C_ D_ ee ww



>.>;

YOUR WIDEBAND GENETICS ARE NOT WELCOME HERE. lol.

Uh. 

=/

I think the wideband turns otters into tans, although I could be quite wrong.
But if that's right, then the non extension would make it a "tort otter" with wideband..

Which would make it something along the lines of a tort tan? ;


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh my! That's quite a stumper! I agree with Megan though, and I didn't even know that ww meant wideband.

Whaaatt is it??????????????? 

Please tell us Pam, we want to learn what you know :biggrin:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 28, 2010)

:surrender:faint:


----------



## Sabine (Aug 28, 2010)

Wideband:? I thought the w stood for Vienna carrier? Just when I thought I understood something....


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think the wideband turns otters into tans, although I could be quite wrong.
> But if that's right, then the non extension would make it a "tort otter" with wideband..
> 
> Which would make it something along the lines of a tort tan? ;



*You win the prize for your excellent critical thinking skills!*


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> Wideband:? I thought the w stood for Vienna carrier? Just when I thought I understood something....


Vienna is V (normal) or recessive "v" (BEW). The dominant V does not completely mask the recessive "v" (hence the BEW mismarks)


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 28, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think the wideband turns otters into tans, although I could be quite wrong.
> ...


Was the tan correct? Because that looks more like a silver marten... Perhaps an otter with little rufus?

8D

Someone else write a code for me. I'm lazy. XD


----------



## Sabine (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd love to know more about the wideband or else I'll be lost in the next round


----------



## pamnock (Aug 28, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Was the tan correct? Because that looks more like a silver marten... Perhaps an otter with little rufus?
> 
> 8D
> 
> Someone else write a code for me. I'm lazy. XD


Tan is correct because of At and wideband. Silver marten is not possible because of full color "C". Not really otter because of the wideband.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 29, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was the tan correct? Because that looks more like a silver marten... Perhaps an otter with little rufus?
> ...


I think I meant the photo? If that was suppose to be an example of a tort tan~


----------



## pamnock (Aug 29, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think I meant the photo? If that was suppose to be an example of a tort tan~


It just appears very light in the photo (as well as the action of "e" along with the wideband gene) - most likey on close inspection, it would appear creamy colored (as the belly in the photo appears to be).


----------



## MugShotHollands (Aug 29, 2010)

aa bb cchlcchl dd E- En en
Have fun


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 29, 2010)

*MugShotHollands wrote: *


> aa bb cchlcchl dd E- En en
> Have fun


broken lilac seal


----------



## Sabine (Aug 29, 2010)

*lelanatty wrote: *


> *MugShotHollands wrote: *
> 
> 
> > aa bb cchlcchl dd E- En en
> ...


Couldn't have put it better myself
Your turn?


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 29, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> *lelanatty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *MugShotHollands wrote: *
> ...



Actually it is Megan's turn, is she likes. She never got to take her turn for guessing Pam's very hard one.


----------



## Sabine (Aug 29, 2010)

That's true actually. I still find the wideband thing hard to grasp but I'm prepared for the next one


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol? I believe I said someone else can take my turn. i'm just stalking to watch to see what people come up with. X3

a[sup]t[/sup]a bb c[sup]chl[/sup]c[sup]h[/sup] Dd ee Vv

o.o; xD


----------



## MugShotHollands (Aug 29, 2010)

vienna marked chocolate sable martinized himi that carries dilute. Non extension

WOW. What a screw up colour LOL pretty cool though


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 30, 2010)

*Shaded Night Rabbitry wrote: *


> Lol? I believe I said someone else can take my turn. i'm just stalking to watch to see what people come up with. X3
> 
> a[suP]t[/suP]a bb c[suP]chl[/suP]c[suP]h[/suP] Dd ee Vv
> 
> o.o; xD




martenized Vienna Marked/Vienna carrierchocolate sable point/choc point. Carries solid, himi, and dilute. 

o.0 Ihope there isn't a real rabbit that looks like this.


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe Lela's right...

XD I think? LOL.

Yeah. vienna marked martenized chocolate sable point, carrying dilute, self, and himi.

x.x;

I sure hope that I don't get those. However, seeing as I've officially mixed a sable point and black otter, I'm sure I'm going to get a martenized sable point or blue point soon. D= which is bad enough.


----------

